# Fish Lake



## russt (Apr 17, 2008)

We camped at the lake and fished Sat, Sun, & Monday. Caught fish all three days when the wind permitted. Rainbows were abundant trolling Saturday all were turned back less 3 for dinner. Sunday was a bit slow trolling only hooking up twice with small rainbows so we tried jigging for perch. The weed line is not prominent yet and we struggled to find a good mess of perch, caught half a dozen perch and a splake before returning to the trolling experiment. 

Monday we ditched all of the pop gear and jet divers to see if the bigger guys were spooked. Trolling crank baits produced 5 really good rod bending strikes, but no hookups. 50' of water. Silver spoons and cranks received the all the strikes. The wind pick up again and we anchored on the East side to jig for splake. We quickly filled the stinger with 16" - 18" splake. Paddle fry Gitzits tipped with a piece of night crawler was the ticket. 

Consensus among those I spoke with Sunday was slow for all trolling. Those jigging seemed to do well each day. The guy managing the marina told me of mixed reports with 2 big macs that were boated by others. One was released. Another 27# that was caught on 8 lb test with a jointed rainbow Rapala. Didn't know the guy. Could you imagine 45 minutes of reeling "please don't get off . . . "

Anyways, the bite was sporadic depending on the technique used. Everyone that jigged had some luck with splake. I did find only 1 boat that was skunked trolling. The ice has not been off long with that cold of water (40*) I anticipate the bite will get better before the summer heat. 

Oh, the icing on the trip. I was loading the boat on the trailer and scooped a fat female rainbow up out of the water with my hands. There was about 40 grouped up on the ramp. She was full of eggs so I dumped her back in the water.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sounds like a nice trip. I understand the cabins there aren't too expensive. Is that about right?

Too bad you couldn't find out what those big strikes were.


----------



## russt (Apr 17, 2008)

The cabins are $99 a night for the smaller room. We camped at the RV site which has water, power, and sewer hookups for $25 a night. Pretty nice setup actually. We also rented a slip at the marina for $10 a night. Basically you stumble out of bed all sleepy eyed and walk (or drive) from camp a 1/4 mile to your boat. Try to hit the early bite with little effort. 

As for the strikes we missed . . . that still perplexes me. Two of those lures were new out of the box Rapalas which have more than adequate sharpened hooks. 

My throttle and idle was giving me fits after the first day. I did a temporary fix that worked but I think it put me just a little off in speed than Saturday when we did so well with the rainbows. Maybe I was trolling too fast OR slow?


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

missed strikes - try cutting off the hook and putting on a size smaller. when i consistently miss hook ups, that has often worked.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

We went to Fish Lake last wednesday just for the day and I managed 5 bows and a brown. Not fast and furious but the wind was a factor in that. No splake though I was thourougly surprised I usually catch a few.


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

went to fish lake on memorial day and ended up with a bent prop and no fish, was pretty windy. The fish seemed to be scattered around, not in groups like I'm used toseeing in mid july.


----------

